# Halloween...your costume this year



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2010)

What have you guys decided to be for Halloween? I've decided to be an evil panda. :) Yes they have costumes of pandas. Just add a little extra details...and ta-dah! Evil Panda!


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Oct 2, 2010)

Actually, I was going to be a steampunk Gijinka Hypno, (wow, three words in a row my computer doesn't recognize) but due to circumstances beyond my control, I can no longer finish the costume (stupid site not selling the vest I need anymore *mumble grunt*) Now I'm going to be something rather simpler: House. I have the cane, and a reasonable outfit.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 2, 2010)

I am not dressing up for halloween, nor celebrating it at all because I am more than twelve years of age :D

Nah, don't let me stamp on your fun.

Besides, my halloween this year will be the best day _ever_ for totally un-halloween-related reasons


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 2, 2010)

_yaargh_


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Oct 2, 2010)

Well, it depends on if... my mom's willing to buy me a costume or something, ahaha. She wants me to use last year's, which was a horribly cliched pirate, but if I can convince her... um. I think I'll just go with something simple, like a dog. I'll see what I can scrap up from years of past costumes and props and cheap things. Also depends on if I'm doing anything at all for Halloween. Could just sort of end up sitting here doing nothing like the past few years.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2010)

I just love dressing up with my sister because she loves her free candy. Hehehe...I like the free candy too! Don't worry about ruining the fun, the most fun about Halloween is the candy!


----------



## Flora (Oct 2, 2010)

My school play's on Halloween day, so I'm going trick-or-treating with my friends afterwards. I still need to figure out a costume though


----------



## ... (Oct 2, 2010)

After two years of hardly celebrating, I'ma go all out with my usually mild emo-wear and be totally dark and moody. Soo that means all black, including fingernails, and maybe even eyeliner. And I'm in the process of growing my hair longer so I can sidesweep my bangs and dye it all black. And late that night I'm the DJ of a techno party, so I'll have a great look to match it. 

Emo Ryubane is emo.


----------



## Barubu (Oct 2, 2010)

My friend said I should be Flava Flav which scares me because I have no idea how she made that connection.


----------



## Green (Oct 2, 2010)

I won't be here D: BUT if I was I'd probably go as like Billie Joe or something.

Or myself because that's damned scary.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Oct 2, 2010)

*Never been allowed to celebrate Halloween. Or answer the door* ._.

I'll try and rent some scary movies though and just watch them.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Oct 2, 2010)

I have four ideas in mind this year.

-An anthromorphized version of this thing (Pretty damn hard, but I could get Dad to make me a set of fake extra arms or something for it.)
-This guy (again, would have Dad make me an armature of the wings or something.)
-A Zoroark and/or Shanderaa gijinka
-One that's pretty hard to explain with words so if anyone wants to know I'm drawing up a concept thing


----------



## Zuu (Oct 2, 2010)

I was going to be Red, but I'm a lazy fuck so I didn't put the costume together. so I'm going to make a toga and get a wreath and be a victorious Roman fuckin' emperor. or a Roman citizen who's pretending to be an emperor.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Oct 2, 2010)

Ho-oh.

I have this crazy-awesome plan for my costume. Gonna make it all myself.
Probably ought to get to work on that soon.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 2, 2010)

I kinda want to go as Demyx from Kingdom Hearts, but I haven't started a costume or anything. I'll probably do something simple. I don't think I'll be trick-or-treating this year....


----------



## Aisling (Oct 2, 2010)

If I can be bothered to get a costume together at all, I'm going to be the DPPt breeder. God knows I have enough Pokemon stuffed plushies to affix to it.





The hardest part will probably be the brown pants. And shaving. I might wear long pants since it's going to be Halloween night and everything though.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 2, 2010)

Lust from Fullmetal Alchemist. That's the reference art for the person who's making the costume. :U But I don't get the extendable fingers (scratch drawing by me xP). Eh well. No long-distance trick-or-treating for me.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 2, 2010)

Going to a party dressed as Pedo bear... seriously.


----------



## Missile (Oct 2, 2010)

I was planning on being Pokemon Trainer Red, and I even found a cosplay costume, but my mom's like "NOOOOOOOO ASHLEYYYYYY WE'RE SHORT ON MONEYYYYYYYY" so that's a no. Besides, long dark brown-almost black hair would not look good with a Red outfit. :D

Then, I was thinking on being a Men in Black agent but that wouldn't work out. _All I have is the shirt. And it's short sleeved._ BUT IT'S AWESOME. :DDDDD

Then, I came to one decision. I have all the clothes and everything, and we look alike in his music video Ghost. I dressed up as him for a skit back when I was in fifth grade. And that person would be: Michael Jackson. _Does my username not hint it or something._

Go on. Sue me.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 2, 2010)

HG/SS Rocket Time! All I need is fabric paint, I even have a Ekans loaded on the Pokewalker for the occasion.

But fuck shirts, so I guess I am a guy now? :U


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 2, 2010)

Since I am old and stuff, I don't get candy :C But I'm going to a party! I'll probably end up being a cat or something, which is my usual default costume.

Or get a costume from Love Rush, since I can go in there now O:

I may put in more effort if Ma asks me to take the little one out this year, though.


----------



## Green (Oct 2, 2010)

I was counting on cookies being a scout :C


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 2, 2010)

St. Christopher said:


> I was counting on cookies being a scout :C


I COULD DO THAT ACTUALLY i have all the stuff.

i even have a peep peep :3c

I COULD EVEN BE A KITTYSCOUT no wait that's lame


----------



## Green (Oct 2, 2010)

maybe i could be a medic and stab people with a needle :3

though i may regret it later.


----------



## .... (Oct 2, 2010)

Big Red Cherry Bomb said:


> I COULD EVEN BE A KITTYSCOUT no wait that's lame


:DDD

DO IT~


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 2, 2010)

I totally want to do a N cosplay, but I know there's no chance of that happening.

So I have no clue. And I need something good because my Latin club is having a costume contest.


----------



## spaekle (Oct 2, 2010)

If all goes according to plan I hope I can be Banette. I have a kickass idea and everything, but it involves a lot of work.


----------



## Mai (Oct 2, 2010)

I kinda want to be mawile, but that involves a lot of work, so maybe N (Thanks Ketsu! But still unlikely) or the female player character(probably not) or Bel (also unlikely)? It'll probably boil out into something lame though.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 2, 2010)

If my parents'll let me, probably a trainer or something. I tried Mario a few years ago.

Didn't go over well. The moustache kept falling off.


----------



## octobr (Oct 2, 2010)

Magikarp

i am being magikarp boy


----------



## Green (Oct 2, 2010)

I went as Mario two years ago and my friend went as Luigi. He pitied me and let me be Mario. 

Now I like Luigi better. :(


----------



## RavenMarkku (Oct 2, 2010)

Me and three other friends are going around as a zombie heavy metal band.

Every time someone stops us (because it always happens even for the most OBVIOUS costumes) we're going to play a song for them.
Unless they walk off, which would be rude.
We might just eat them.

...

This year will be fun.


----------



## Wargle (Oct 2, 2010)

Going as...

_fucking Lance._

You heard me. I have a cape and outfit all ready. Even a wig and a Dragonite and Charizard plushie to throw at people and be all 'Go Dragonite! *tosses Dragonite plushie at a kids head* DRAGONITE use Outrage! Kid Fainted!'.

It's gonna be awesome.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 2, 2010)

I was Vince the ShamWow Guy last year. It went pretty well.

This year... Hmm...


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Oct 2, 2010)

I won't be going (I never do) but one of my friends found black pants, a white shirt, a red jacket and a black cap with a yellow stripe down the middle. Sound familiar?


Yeah, so one of my friends is going as Ethan and another is going as a Feraligatr.

I'm sure they're gunna have fun.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm not sure what to go as..... the only options I have right now, without buying anything, would be:

A. a Confederate Soldier
B. a Jedi Knight
C. a Confederate Jedi.

I'll probably go out and buy a costume, or something.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 2, 2010)

Going to a small cosplay con as Rena from Higurashi.

(Also: 2000th post yay)


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm gonna be...

... a NINJA

yeah, i dont know either :/


----------



## Barubu (Oct 2, 2010)

@ RTB: C. Definitely C.

@Mewtwo: That would be epic. DO IT!


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 2, 2010)

I know; the problem is, I can't find a costume. My grandma could probably make me a generic one, though, but I'd still need shuriken holders, the shurikens themselves (one of my friends can make paper ones, he'll probably make me some), and kunai knives (where I'd get them I have no clue). Of course, I could replace the kunais with the plastic nun-chuck thing I have... but kunais would be morre epic, imo.


----------



## Barubu (Oct 2, 2010)

Dangit, now I want to be a ninja.


----------



## Mercy (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh my god. I went to the most amazing costume shop today and now I have no idea what I want to be. I was thinking either:

- Alice from Alice in Wonderland (I know... lame)
- Some crazy person in a straightjacket
- I wanted to do Columbia from Rocky Horror Picture Show, with her tapdancing costume and be all "Let's do the time warp agaaaaain~!". And Mom would have wanted to dress up as someone from RHPS with me, but she thought it'd just be wrong if we didn't have Frank N' Furter :(

There were other ideas too, but I forgot them. I was so overwhelmed by all the costumes. But yeah, I can't decide. D:


----------



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2010)

If I were going as a ninja someone would run me over!  Even with the flasher they can't see it from behind!


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 2, 2010)

That's why my friend is going as Obama; everyone will see him! XD


----------



## Barubu (Oct 2, 2010)

^That's just cold.

But I will most definitely have a cape.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Oct 2, 2010)

I've never celebrated Halloween in my life. I don't think it's all that big in England, aside from the ubiquitous plastic tat.

edit:



> That's why my friend is going as Obama; everyone will see him! XD


I seriously hope your friend is actually black. Otherwise that might not go down too well for him :)


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 2, 2010)

@ mewtwo: how exactly do you make a paper shuriken?


----------



## SonicNintendo (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm not going out (I call it "candy duty" while my mom reads and my dad supervises my little siblings trickortreating) this year, but  maybe I'll dress up while I'm on candy duty (see other parentheses).  Trying to be festive.

Cuz I'm kinda into the costuming/cosplay/fursuiting.  Call me crazy.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 3, 2010)

WAIT I just had a great idea for a costume. Going on Barubu's reccomendation, I'll buy a Jedi robe, Put on the confederate cap and black pants I have left over from Civil War day at my school, and arm myself with twin lightsabers (purple and blue). 

Yeah, that'll work. Instant Confederate Jedi.


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 3, 2010)

@ Blade: Shows how to make a crane and a rocket too, but demonstrates the ninja star.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 3, 2010)

Ty. Now I can torment my friends with paper by flinging it at them! :D


----------



## nastypass (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Zuu (Oct 3, 2010)

*SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## Automata heart (Oct 3, 2010)

i'm dressing eonrider as edward elric. (starting asap. gotta get it done before the 23rd of this month. he's paying, if you see him, remind him. tanx.) and i'm being winry. (we're going to a con.)


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 3, 2010)

plan:
- buy huge amounts of sweets and alcohol
- fuck costumes 
- get drunk

8)


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 3, 2010)

Jessie said:


> - fuck costumes


What, with no one in them?


----------



## goldenquagsire (Oct 3, 2010)

opaltiger said:


> What, with no one in them?


guaranteed that someone, somewhere has this fetish.


----------



## Autumn (Oct 3, 2010)

*I AM GOING AS MYSELF.*


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 3, 2010)

goldenquagsire said:


> guaranteed that someone, somewhere has this fetish.


rule 34?


----------



## goldenquagsire (Oct 3, 2010)

Watershed said:


> rule 34?


nah, rule 34 is just about porn. I'm not very good with the rules so I can't remember if there's one specially for fetishes.


----------



## Chopsuey (Oct 3, 2010)

It all depends on what my friends are doing, as we thought of dressing up in costumes of a band. 

Or I could be a ninja. I've got weapons for the occasion. Well, I don't have shruikens or a katana, but... D:


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 3, 2010)

Steele said:


> Or I could be a ninja.


no.

_*MINE.*_


----------



## Chopsuey (Oct 3, 2010)

Mewtwo said:


> no.
> 
> _*MINE.*_


_I ALREADY HAVE SIX MARTIAL ARTS WEAPONS, AND A BLACK BELT._


----------



## Barubu (Oct 3, 2010)

We should all be ninjas.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 3, 2010)

Me?


THE ONE-PERSON PIGGYBACK.

(It's real.A do-it-yourself-thing.)


----------



## SonicNintendo (Oct 5, 2010)

Steele said:


> _I ALREADY HAVE SIX MARTIAL ARTS WEAPONS, AND A BLACK BELT._


Well arent you special.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 5, 2010)

Steele said:


> _I ALREADY HAVE SIX MARTIAL ARTS WEAPONS, AND A BLACK BELT._


Yeah? well I have.. um... a palstic katana. and a few paper shuriken. and a yellow belt in karate.


----------



## spaekle (Oct 5, 2010)

goldenquagsire said:


> nah, rule 34 is just about porn. I'm not very good with the rules so I can't remember if there's one specially for fetishes.


There is one (I think 36?) that basically says "no matter what it is it's someone's fetish". 

Ontopic: yay I'm going to pick out fabric and shit for my costume because I'm gonna be all cool and make it myself and probably screw it up royally! I have some fashion design majors helping but am not entirely confident. At least I have "Banette is a fucked-up doll" to use as an excuse for bad sewing. :o


----------



## Rex (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm gonna rip off The Office and probably dress up as Facebook by writing _book_ on my face.


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 5, 2010)

Papa Lazarou.

<3


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 5, 2010)

MacaroniRex said:


> I'm gonna rip off The Office and probably dress up as Facebook by writing _book_ on my face.


You have just won the internet.


----------



## Silver (Oct 5, 2010)

Mewtwo said:


> You have just won the internet.


And this is true! Im going as a cat this year! meow!


----------



## SonicNintendo (Oct 5, 2010)

MacaroniRex said:


> I'm gonna rip off The Office and probably dress up as Facebook by writing _book_ on my face.


Clever.  Can't think of any witty puns right now.  Except taping a tube in the shape of a "u".  You should know where that's going.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 5, 2010)

SonicNintendo said:


> Clever.  Can't think of any witty puns right now.  Except taping a tube in the shape of a "u".  You should know where that's going.


Does it, By chance, involve making said tube look like a magnet, sticking a bunch of toy baby chickens on it, and calling yourself a chick magnet?


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 5, 2010)

...or youtube


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh.

*facepalm*


----------



## Rex (Oct 6, 2010)

RespectTheBlade said:


> Does it, By chance, involve making said tube look like a magnet, sticking a bunch of toy baby chickens on it, and calling yourself a chick magnet?


That's what my friend did last year! It was really popular, but people kept stealing the chickens.


----------



## voltianqueen (Oct 6, 2010)

Using my cheap wolf mask again.

Here~

I also have a giraffe one, and a unicorn that I made from a horse mask...


----------



## .... (Oct 6, 2010)

MacaroniRex said:


> I'm gonna rip off The Office and probably dress up as Facebook by writing _book_ on my face.


You are_ awesome_.

One year I dressed up as Three-Hole-Punch Jim. People liked it.

This year, I'm just gonna make a nametag that says "Jim" on it.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 6, 2010)

The Baroness.

You heard me.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 7, 2010)

Liechtenstein from Hetalia. :D My mom and I ordered the costume today (ha, no way we can make that). I hope it arrives in time. And fits. :( Apparently I'm too short for somebody of my measurements. And the costume sizing thing made me feel huge.

We're all doing a Hetalia theme. It should be fun!


----------



## Aobaru (Oct 8, 2010)

This:


----------



## Missile (Oct 8, 2010)

^IT'S SHANAYNAYYYYYYYYY

THE GIRL WITH THE EXTRA EYEBROW


----------



## Aobaru (Oct 9, 2010)

Mini_Moonwalker said:


> ^IT'S SHANAYNAYYYYYYYYY
> 
> THE GIRL WITH THE EXTRA EYEBROW


A fan?

It's a cheap costume, so I'm going for it. The wig was $8.


----------



## Missile (Oct 9, 2010)

Aobaru said:


> A fan?
> 
> It's a cheap costume, so I'm going for it. The wig was $8.


Yesyesyesyesyesyesyes. <3

Wow, really? Well, at least it's cheap - the ecomony sucks and pretty much nobody has money to spend. :/ I don't have to buy my costume, thankfully. I already have it, so~


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Oct 9, 2010)

Probably Dr. Sheldon Cooper. Not entirely sure about that, though.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 10, 2010)

Actualy, I might go as Athena.XD


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 10, 2010)

I can never decide what I want to go as, so I end up defaulting to cowboy or other. When I was about 6, though, I remember going as Willy Wonka. :D


----------



## hyphen (Oct 10, 2010)

0-0


Or I might just go as me.^-^


----------



## Automata heart (Oct 13, 2010)

i'm just throwing on a nice skirt, dress shirt, apron, glasses  and cat ears. cant go trick or treating, so i'm just answering the door in costume. any opportunity to dress up.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 13, 2010)

I actually only went trick-or-treating once, when I was 14. /REALLY AWESOME

It's actually called 'guising' here, and you have to sing a song and that before you get anything. It's ritual embarrassment but it's fun with friends. :D


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 13, 2010)

So apparently the school is doing a Halloween party next week, so I need to find something to wear. The only thing I can dress up as is Marty McFly who isn't very scary :(

I need to find a costume.


----------



## Lili (Oct 13, 2010)

The Doctor.  A female Doctor.  It will be amazing.  And if not, my last option will be Antoine Dodson.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 14, 2010)

I am dressing up as ME this Hallowe'en because I won't be going anywhere and left my Detective Gumshoe costume at home anyway so i can't wear that just for the hell of it. \o/


----------



## Missile (Oct 14, 2010)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I am dressing up as ME this Hallowe'en because I won't be going anywhere and left my Detective Gumshoe costume at home anyway so i can't wear that just for the hell of it. \o/


You have a Detective Gumshoe costume.

*Jealousy*


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 16, 2010)

Mini Moonwalker said:


> You have a Detective Gumshoe costume.
> 
> *Jealousy*


It wasn't that hard to put together :l Get a red tie, a coat, a white shirt, and black trousers, put a square white plaster on your cheek, scribble some lines on your chin and put a pen behind your ear. Actually it was a nightmare to find the right coat but I managed to get one at a charity shop that looked almost close enough at the last minute \o/


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 20, 2010)

I am either reprising my John Egbert costume (see: me wearing a shirt with a worm on it) or going as Pickle Inspector.


----------



## octobr (Oct 21, 2010)

Also I have to make my friend her costume from scratch. GO TEAM VERNE IS A SLAVE


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 21, 2010)

Cutest Dementor ever.

I've decided.

(omnomnomnnom, happiness...)


----------



## nothing to see here (Oct 30, 2010)

I ended up dressing as a redneck gorilla this year, though I didn't do much except go to a Halloween party-ish thing my school had and eat some candy.  Some random girl I don't know came up out of nowhere and petted the hair on my gorilla mask (I'm not sure why.) XD







The only things I actually had to buy were the camo-ish shirt and gorilla mask, since I just re-used the overalls from my Mario costume last year.  It'd probably look a bit better if I had something gorilla-ish to cover up my exposed arms, but... it was kind of a half-assed last minute costume, and I didn't think of that.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 31, 2010)

My Liechtenstein costume arrived and I've got all the stuff - dress, wig, socks, bow... we just need to modify it a bit since the sleeves are too long and there's this bit that ties around the waist we need to figure out.


----------



## Missile (Oct 31, 2010)

It's all ready! I've got the hat, black high pants, the white shirt and jacket, the black shoes, knee-high socks, and the sparkly glove. :D

Michael Jackson in-a-way-cosplay-I-think here I come!

I'm going to look exactly like him in this video~


----------



## Flora (Oct 31, 2010)

A TEAM ROCKET MEMBER

you know, generic TR member. with like the black t-shirt with the red R and black pants and a hat. Fairly simple and recognizable.


----------



## Missile (Oct 31, 2010)

Flora said:


> A TEAM ROCKET MEMBER
> 
> you know, generic TR member. with like the black t-shirt with the red R and black pants and a hat. Fairly simple and recognizable.


Care to post a picture later on? :D I would like to see someone dressed up as a TR Member~


----------



## Salamence (Oct 31, 2010)

I GOING TO BE ARCEUS!!! 8D


----------



## Mai (Oct 31, 2010)

That sounds cool. How are you going to do it?


----------



## Salamence (Oct 31, 2010)

Its going to be a quad suit, kinda like a furry suit but your on 4 legs.


----------



## Mai (Oct 31, 2010)

... Okay. Still confused a little bit, do you have a picture? How did you fit on the wheel thing? Doesn't it make it awkward to wear?


----------



## Salamence (Oct 31, 2010)

i cant upload pics of Arceus, but i can of other quads.





They are supposed to look really real, like the one above.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 31, 2010)

Mini Moonwalker said:


> Care to post a picture later on? :D I would like to see someone dressed up as a TR Member~


Hurr hurr Flora why so lucky D:

I couldn't find black clothing so I went with anime!Team rocket outfit. Everything went better then expected! (A kid dressed up as Ash played along and it was amazing, tehehe)  

I likely don't have a camera, though, so :c


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Oct 31, 2010)

I went as a nerd who became a total badass in post-apocalyptia because he was preparing for it for years.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 31, 2010)

I am a couple minutes taken Zexion cosplay. It's....okay. I was a badly done Mew costume for a parade on Friday.....


----------



## .... (Oct 31, 2010)

LINK

...but PURPLE and with a CARDBOARD MASTER SWORD~


----------



## Superbird (Oct 31, 2010)

My parents say I'm too old to do trick-or-treating...But I'm getting my fun by sitting in the room above the front door and dropping a basket of candy on whoever shows up.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 1, 2010)

I ended up just putting on an old costume to get the candy. :/ I'll dress up as something good next year, I swear.


----------



## Salamence (Nov 1, 2010)

o geez i have blisters all on my hands and feet... DX


----------



## Green (Nov 1, 2010)

I handed out candy as Facebook last night. :3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Nov 1, 2010)

FallOut Blade said:


> I ended up just putting on an old costume to get the candy. :/ I'll dress up as something good next year, I swear.


I did the same thing, really. Didn't get a whole bunch of candy, but it was fun. Probably my last year trick-or-treating, but I hope next year I get a good costume/invited to a party!


----------



## Flora (Nov 1, 2010)

Mini Moonwalker said:


> Care to post a picture later on? :D I would like to see someone dressed up as a TR Member~


Will do; sadly I don't have any pictures of myself atm, but the costume was so simple (i already had the pants, so I just had to make the shirt) and inexpensive that I could use it again :)


----------



## Missile (Nov 1, 2010)

Flora said:


> Will do; sadly I don't have any pictures of myself atm, but the costume was so simple (i already had the pants, so I just had to make the shirt) and inexpensive that I could use it again :)


Alright, can't wait to see it~ That's good that is wasn't insanely expensive! The economy isn't so great right now, anyway. :/ I, also had everything to my costume, and the only thing we bought was the sparkly glove~



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> but I hope next year I get invited to a party!


Wanna come over next year? :D


----------



## Superbird (Nov 1, 2010)

Apparently it's illegal to trick-or-treat if you're over 14 years old in my location.


----------



## Salamence (Nov 2, 2010)

that sucks, im 19 and i can trick-or-treat. =/


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Nov 2, 2010)

Mini Moonwalker said:


> Wanna come over next year? :D


...That would be one of the best things. MJ party. :3


----------



## Missile (Nov 2, 2010)

Superbird said:


> Apparently it's illegal to trick-or-treat if you're over 14 years old in my location.


Wait, _what?_ Why? :/



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> ...That would be one of the best things. MJ party. :3


Yes. Yes yes yes. MJ party to the max. We will all dress up as MJ and have Thriller blasting on the radio. And we will Moonwalk.

...If I ever learn how to. :D


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 2, 2010)

Superbird said:


> Apparently it's illegal to trick-or-treat if you're over 14 years old in my location.


There probably aren't many houses to go to in the sky anyway.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 2, 2010)

I was a TR grunt too. :D Went trick-or-treating with a few friends- we didn't get as much as we wanted, but it was fun.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 2, 2010)

Why are you people with Team Rocket suits trick-or-treating
You should be banding together to steal Pokémon and stalk little kids (simultaneously)


----------



## Superbird (Nov 2, 2010)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> There probably aren't many houses to go to in the sky anyway.


lol. I just heard it's illegal, though, from two different people. It's not like anyone enforces it, though.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 2, 2010)

Superbird said:


> lol. I just heard it's illegal, though, from two different people. It's not like anyone enforces it, though.


Perhaps you were tricked?


----------



## Salamence (Nov 2, 2010)

Mini Moonwalker said:


> Yes. Yes yes yes. MJ party to the max. We will all dress up as MJ and have Thriller blasting on the radio. And we will Moonwalk.
> 
> ...If I ever learn how to. :D


BEST. PARTY. EVAR.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 2, 2010)

I didn't go because (a)I didn't have the motivation to make a costume, (b)My parents wouldn't let me. I'm only 13; it was still legal this year, if I had wanted to.


----------

